# Good names for pythons!!??



## Balthezar-mouse (May 1, 2013)

Hi I'm getting a new baby Bredli tomorrow and I think I am going to call it mouse. Who knows any other great names for cute pythons I would be able to call him. (p.s it is a boy.) I lost my blonde spotted about 1 month ago her name was Balthezar. Now I am getting a boy bredli what should I call it?? 

Please tell me your ideas ASAP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 1, 2013)

Call it Bredli1.


----------



## Shotta (May 1, 2013)

call him snake 
from the simpsons


----------



## princessparrot (May 1, 2013)

u should name him Toast. goes with both the colours and the species name


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 1, 2013)

I like mythical names. Theres endless choices with google at your disposal

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Red-Ink (May 1, 2013)

Johnny...


----------



## Crazycow232 (May 1, 2013)

dinner


----------



## Melzey (May 1, 2013)

Basil - basilisk or William snakespear


----------



## bohdi13 (May 1, 2013)

Jonathan Jonalds Reynolds Leroy Ruyter Mcdonald...


----------



## R33C3 (May 1, 2013)

Bazza


----------



## SteveNT (May 1, 2013)

Frank


----------



## Venomous1111 (May 1, 2013)

steve


----------



## Varanoidea (May 1, 2013)

Azazel, Abbaddon, Smaug, Grenth, Malygos, Rhaegil, Drogon.


----------



## Jacknife (May 2, 2013)

compensation


----------



## bohdi13 (May 2, 2013)

deadly, strangles, killer or scarface.


----------



## treeofgreen (May 2, 2013)

Bricky


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 2, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Call it Bredli1.



These people looked deep within my soul and assigned me a number based on the order in which I joined - Homer J Simpson


----------



## prodigy97 (May 2, 2013)

call him hugz,legs,noble,no-bell or breath taker


----------



## sd1981 (May 2, 2013)

Joey joe joe jr shabadoo... (Sorry im a Simpsons fan)


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (May 2, 2013)

I go with Nordic names. My Bredli's name is *Fr**ænir.*


----------



## Melzey (May 2, 2013)

So, I'm jealous! I hope you got him today and all is dandy! Let us know what cool name you decide on


----------



## Balthezar-mouse (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for all your posts those answers are all AWESOME!!!! I got it today and his adorable but sadly I cant get him out till 2 days yet. I will think about a name from your decisions tonight. THANK YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## PieBald (May 2, 2013)

pheonix


----------



## prodigy97 (May 2, 2013)

gota send us some pics of him8)


----------



## Paintedpythons (May 2, 2013)

Patrick .... Could there be any other name but !


----------



## Jacknife (May 2, 2013)

Keith - the most attractive name in the English language.


----------



## Darlyn (May 2, 2013)

Barry


----------



## bigjoediver (May 3, 2013)

Doesn't matter what it's name is, it can't hear you if you call it.


----------



## DaveDeece (May 3, 2013)

Joe Blake


----------



## longqi (May 3, 2013)

Let it tell you its name

Watch it for a while
then it will become apparent what its name should be


----------



## treeofgreen (May 3, 2013)

bigjoediver said:


> Doesn't matter what it's name is, it can't hear you if you call it.


party pooper


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 3, 2013)

Well...couldnt u call it by its name using morse code or something? Lol

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brycerider (May 3, 2013)

Well in our house we have Simpson - the Stimson and Wanda - the Woma.

Simpson is quite a good name for a snake IMHO


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Balthezar-mouse (May 3, 2013)

All the names are awesome for snakes. When I look at him I think the 2 names the suit him are Bazza, or Strangles!!! WHICH ONE!!

Please vote: Do you think Bazza or Strangles would be the best for a baby Bredli???


----------



## Paintedpythons (May 3, 2013)

Can you go past .. Patrick


----------



## andynic07 (May 3, 2013)

bigjoediver said:


> Doesn't matter what it's name is, it can't hear you if you call it.


It can make conversations with your friends and family easier if they have names.


----------



## Melzey (May 3, 2013)

Bazza the bredli!


----------



## bohdi13 (May 3, 2013)

you don't have to name it before you get and i think that you shouldn't keep him for a while and name him after something he does or a body feature he has.
you will get a meaningfull name, that has a story behind it.


----------



## Balthezar-mouse (May 25, 2013)

I decided to call him Stranglez. He is a beautiful boy-he is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo placid


----------



## TNT78 (May 25, 2013)

We just named our new arrival Wang ... you can borrow it if you like . Not sure about Stranglez if he's s-o-o-o placid!


----------



## andynic07 (May 25, 2013)

TNT78 said:


> We just named our new arrival Wang ... you can borrow it if you like . Not sure about Stranglez if he's s-o-o-o placid!


How often do you handle your Wang?


----------



## TNT78 (May 25, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> How often do you handle your Wang?


Daily at the very least!


----------



## CantBeatALBINOS (May 25, 2013)

my albino darwins name is kapreece, i love the name! haha it was gonna be a boy name but i kept it for the girl i got instead


----------



## disintegratus (May 25, 2013)

You should call it Bredl the 1st.


----------



## Goldie74 (May 25, 2013)

TNT78 said:


> We just named our new arrival Wang ...



Pygmy python?


----------



## Misnomer (May 25, 2013)

Reluctant to go from mice to fuzzy rats, timid non-aggressive nature....."Mouse"





bigjoediver said:


> Doesn't matter what it's name is, it can't hear you if you call it.



"Oh yes 'it' can"

Pantomime response


----------



## Flangii (May 25, 2013)

Einstein, Aristotle, Medusa. Those are the kind of names I like. 
My Jungle pythons name is Socrates =]


----------



## princessparrot (May 25, 2013)

I like to think of their other common names and come up with an idea from them eg: my woma is named jila after their aboriginal name jilajacku. I was thinking of jack if it was a boy but it turned out to be a girl and also my sister named her rabbit jack...:lol: if u think "mouse" suits him than go for it! name him after his dinner!!!


----------



## dragondragon (May 25, 2013)

Russell


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 25, 2013)

Not for a bredli but i asked my mum for help naming my woma and the first thing she said was wynona-woma it had me it stitches of laughter....say it our loud its hilarious or at least i think it os lol. Too bad my woma is male

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BloodRunsCold (May 25, 2013)

I would have called it something like firewalker or volcano but I name my reps to match there appearance its just a thing I do


----------



## yewherper (May 26, 2013)

What about "Rumple Snakeskin"? Thats a cool name. 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## getarealdog (May 26, 2013)

Ruler


----------



## wranga (May 26, 2013)

wranga


----------



## lil_timmy (May 26, 2013)

Spotted named Joben


----------



## borntobnude (May 26, 2013)

Toast .


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 27, 2013)

My mum suggested wynona-woma for my woma but hes male lol i found it hilarious

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JackTheHerper (May 27, 2013)

Lizard is a good name for a snake


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 27, 2013)

My stimi was called legs lol

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CptLici (May 27, 2013)

Nathan Scott Phillips.


----------



## RipRed143 (May 27, 2013)

Debt
Time
Money
Hypo


----------



## harlemrain (May 27, 2013)

My hubby wanted to call my 1st boy Trouser, Trouser Snake lol as mentioned above keep him for a few days and learn his habits  be sure to post pics


----------

